# Zombie Santa



## Dr.Kreepy (Aug 14, 2005)

Just thought i'd show you guys my costume this year. Zombie Santa was a big hit at the Zombie Walk. My boys are dressed as Zombie and Zombie slayer.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

You guys look great! Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Zombie Santa. Excellent.


----------



## ds6191 (Nov 19, 2007)

Very good. I don't think many kids will want to sit on that Santas lap. Very,Very good.


----------

